# People who try to mooch free stuff or services



## Strawberrymold (May 28, 2009)

Okay... Rant... sorry it's a big one

I am really friggin' tired of people I barely know giving me crap and being bitchy to me because I won't give them free stuff, let them play with my stash/kit, or do their make up for free.

This is not a hobby for me it's how I make a living (and even if it wasn't it's still rude to assume you have dibs to someone's personal property or skill simply because they have a lot of it)

...So here's what sparked the rant... My roommate and I had a party over the weekend. There were a few people there that I had never met before but knew either my roommate or one of our friends. So this girl I have never even met hears from someone that I am a MUA for a living and hunts me down and asks if she can play with my makeup. When I told her no she asked me why over 20 times and then finally walks away. I was never rude to her, I only explained that it was not only personal but also this was what I used for my job so I didn't use it to play with (you guys know the speech). So later on that night some one tells me that she has been telling everyone that I am a bitch and selfish (might I add SHE IS IN MY HOUSE DRINKING MY BEER & EATING MY FOOD). One of my friends was trying to defend me and I don't know exactly what he said (but he has a good heart so I know however it came out he meant well)... anyways, somehow she found out how much my kit is worth (ballpark figure around $5000 - $6000). So this girl waits until no one is watching her, sneaks into my bathroom and takes what she can find (which granted, wasn't much, my makeup and my vanity is in my bedroom which I keep locked during parties). I didn't notice until she was gone (which was shortly after) but one thing is for sure, if I had caught her... she would would have met the real bitch.

Anyways, although this was one of the worst incidents that have happened to me because I know how to do and have a lot of makeup, it was not the first. And every time it happens it makes me so freakin mad!

Even though as a MUA you tend to pick up stuff for free, it doesn't mean we don't have to invest our own money to get the things we need. And when you freelance or don't have another job... you work your ass off to make sure you get paid. It just pisses me off because no one is entitled to anything I have or have worked to get unless I chose to give it to them.

Some people just don't understand that as a MUA time literally is money and that my kit is not some kind of inexhaustible resource. Most of the we don't get paid for what we use on people and although a portion of that is included in our fee's, if our rates aren't reasonably priced, it can be difficult to find regular work. Add that to working on multiple people... time spent networking that we don't get paid for... ect. 

I love what I do but I can't stand mooches or haters.

Please feel free to share your thoughts and stories, it's therapeutic & thanks for listening to mine!


----------



## TISH1124 (May 28, 2009)

You know I am just a firm believer that if people have the nerve to ask you for things you have earned and things that you use to do your job..then you have the nerve to say NO without explanation. I think it is mooching and moochers just need to be told NO and don't ask again. But I'm nasty like that


----------



## Simply Elegant (May 28, 2009)

That's horrible. I'd get her number and tell her to return my stuff back personally.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (May 28, 2009)

I agree with Tish. No one should ask you if they can get free makeup from you. That girl would understand why you said no to her and you did the right thing. Also, what nerve of her to steal some of your makeup that you use for freelancing!! I would be pissed off if that ever happend to me.


----------



## Okami08 (May 28, 2009)

If you have any proof that she's the one who took it, I'd file a police report.  Theft is theft, and is illegal and wrong.


----------



## Yushimi (May 28, 2009)

Man, I have friends who `borrow` makeup (which is something I bought a day ago because they can tell it`s new)...and they dont even bother returning it. It`s always eyeshadows...I dont EVER let them touch the lipsticks or mascaras etc.etc. so hygienic reasons lolz. But still, people don`t understand that MUA is actually a job and doing makeup is a job. A lot of people take it as a joke and never really that serious.


----------



## Candy Christ (May 28, 2009)

That is just so damn messed up. You should hunt her down and attack her, I know I would. I'm not an MUA but I do have a lot of makeup, which is mostly MAC and you wouldn't believe how many girls have "forgot to give me my eyeliner back". Because I really went through the trouble of sharpening it for you just for you to keep it. Then I just usually end up throwing them away because I don't want their grubby thief-chic germs all over it, no matter how much sharpening can be done. I learned to never bring my makeup to school anymore. And no, you can't see what Blot Powder does, buy your own!


----------



## gildedangel (May 28, 2009)

I have always been paranoid about other people being around my makeup and using it. I don't tell a lot of people that I like and do makeup, pretty much just my friends and I have never charged them, I do it because it is fun for me but it is not my living. 
One time my roommate called me while I was out and asked if she could use my MAC makeup. I told her no because I don't like people using my makeup when I am not there to supervise and watch for contamination and germies and such. If I am there then it is fine. Anyways, I came back to find all of my MAC strewn around the counter used, and she had used it on herself and a friend that I was not aware of. I freaked out on my roommate and sicced my RA on her for using my things with my express answer in not giving her permission. I freaked out and sanatized everything and it was all messed up and I was very upset. She ended up being a monster roommate and I ended up locking away all of my makeup whenever I was gone. I do really crappy jobs to earn the little bit of money I have to spend on makeup and I hate when people assume that they can play with your things.


----------



## gigglegirl (May 28, 2009)

wow.....grrr moochers piss me off. COME ON! why would ppl feel they DESERVE something.....if that biatch was asking me 20 times why she couldnt touch my shit, id ask her why? why the eff do you want to touch my stuff? it boggles the mind like those freaks who steal testers. groddy!!

I'm a very independent person, i work hard for all my goods, and could never dream of stealing someone else's things, no matter the size of their collection. 

sorry this happened to you, glad you stayed strong with her!!


----------



## ashleydawn (May 28, 2009)

i do hair and people always want me to do their hair or free... like i want to work 8 hours at my salon and then come home to do more hair and not even get paid for it! i mean its not like i spent almost 20k on my schooling and am endlessly spending on new tools... of course i would love to work or nothing! </sarcasm> lol


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (May 28, 2009)

thats too bad girl.. you gotta make sure your stash is well hidden. cause most folks don't understand that those are your business tools! ESPECIALLY someone who thinks they know you


----------



## TISH1124 (May 28, 2009)

This is so why I love the guy friends that I have...they could give a rats ass about my mu...I have 2 girlfriends and they as much if not more mu as I do...the others are acquaintances and they don't get invited up in my mu space anyway.


----------



## staceb1990 (May 28, 2009)

Jeez, that's exactly why most people bug me. I can't get over the fact that somebody went into your bathroom and stole things. I'd figure out how she was invited to your party and track her down if I were you


----------



## Strawberrymold (May 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_wow.....grrr moochers piss me off. COME ON! why would ppl feel they DESERVE something.....if that biatch was asking me 20 times why she couldnt touch my shit, id ask her why? why the eff do you want to touch my stuff? it boggles the mind like those freaks who steal testers. groddy!!

I'm a very independent person, i work hard for all my goods, and could never dream of stealing someone else's things, no matter the size of their collection. 

sorry this happened to you, glad you stayed strong with her!!_

 
Thanks,

At least I learned a valuable lesson... don't let crazy bitches into your house!


----------



## Willa (May 28, 2009)

What is up with people?

When did it became Ok to put your hands on people's stuff without permission?
No means no, no? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Some people either think we're too superficial for having this much makeup, even if you tell them it's your working kit, they don't get it and don't understand the importance of all this, or either they think we're a makeup vending machine and that makeup falls from the sky, magically 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




One time I was at my sister's place and her friend was there.
I brought a part of my kit because I wanted to test a technique on them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, and I made sure they knew where my stuff was because I didnt want them to sit or walk on it (it was on the floor next to the sofa, and a bag was next to me on the sofa). Her friend came next to me and basically sat on my bag full of e/s!!!! 

Come on, what's that?
Did I ever came and sit on your computer at the office???

@Strawberrymold : HUNT-HER-DOWN. N O W


----------



## TISH1124 (May 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Strawberrymold* 

 
_Thanks,

At least I learned a valuable lesson... don't let crazy bitches into your house!_

 
That pretty much hits the nail on the head lol


----------



## Strawberrymold (May 29, 2009)

Thanks so much lovelies! I feel soooo much better now that I have vented. It's good to talk to people who understand! None of my close friends are MUA or as makeup addicted me so they don't really understand. + all though my BF & BFF understand it is a passion of mine, they don't really get what it is like. My roommate was pissed that some of her stuff got nabbed, but she was more mad at the fact that it WAS nabbed. Whereas I was more like "HOLY CRAP THAT WAS LE DAMNIT!!!" - two good things though... 1) my roommate doesn't take crap from anyone so she will be tracking the skank down so all get my stuff back (although it will probably be unusable after all the lysol treatments I will have to administer) & 2) I truly am a makeup junkie so I GOT BACK UPS!! 

anyways,
you ladies are awesome!! I love Specktra!!!


----------



## Strawberrymold (May 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_What is up with people?

When did it became Ok to put your hands on people's stuff without permission?
No means no, no? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Some people either think we're too superficial for having this much makeup, even if you tell them it's your working kit, they don't get it and don't understand the importance of all this, or either they think we're a makeup vending machine and that makeup falls from the sky, magically 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




One time I was at my sister's place and her friend was there.
I brought a part of my kit because I wanted to test a technique on them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, and I made sure they knew where my stuff was because I didnt want them to sit or walk on it (it was on the floor next to the sofa, and a bag was next to me on the sofa). Her friend came next to me and basically sat on my bag full of e/s!!!! 

Come on, what's that?
Did I ever came and sit on your computer at the office???

@Strawberrymold : HUNT-HER-DOWN. N O W_

 
I would die. I hope she didn't break anything


----------



## HeatherLouWho (May 29, 2009)

I think a lot of professions have these issues.  I am a lawyer and I wish I had a dime for every time someone wanted me to analyze their legal issues at a party.  No, I will not tell you how to screw your soon-to-be ex-wife out of the house.  

I also have tons of make-up and though I don't do it professionally, I run into the borrowing problem all the time.  People think that because I have a whole cup full of eyeliner that I won't notice my Industry pencil is missing.  And even if I didn't, wtf are you to take my stuff?  When I notice my eyeshadow in my friend's make-up bag (whoops) I do want to give her some free legal advice:  That's larceny b1tch!


----------



## gildedangel (May 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Strawberrymold* 

 
_It's good to talk to people who understand! None of my close friends are MUA or as makeup addicted me so they don't really understand. + all though my BF & BFF understand it is a passion of mine, they don't really get what it is like._

 
I am in that same situation! That is why I love Specktra so much, and that is what it is here for!


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (May 29, 2009)

That sucks that stupid bi-otch took your stuff, I would be finding out where she lives and go through her stuff and take it without permission, see how she likes it then that skank! Gosh I am lucky I'm the only one in what little group of female friends I have, that is addicted to makeup. My mom is an addict too so we understand and ask to borrow our stuff, but sometimes my older sis will get into my things w/o asking and I flare up on her lol. My stash not yours! But yeah I hate that when I tell people I work for Clinique it equals free makeover or gimme free stuff etc. I'm not working for my health I'm there to make money! But yeah I hope you get your stuff back half way decent! Sorry I ranted alittle too lol


----------



## LoopyLoo (May 29, 2009)

Shame you didn't catch her in the act so you had some proof to show everyone it was her thieving from you.


----------



## User67 (May 29, 2009)

Too bad you didn't catch her doing it. You could have called her out & embarrassed her in front of everyone. That would have been awesome! I hope you get all your stuff back though, even if you never use it again.  At least you will have the satisfaction of knowing that she isn't using *your* stuff that *you* paid for. And I totally understand where you are coming from. I actually just posted something about this under the "Working For Cosmetic Retailers" thread. I talked about how the second people find out I work for MAC they come out of everywhere asking for me to get them a discount. I even had a complete stranger at my Dr.'s office ask me for a discount because she saw me wearing my MAC necklace. People have no shame or morals these days.


----------



## Willa (May 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Strawberrymold* 

 
_I would die. I hope she didn't break anything_

 
Nope she didnt
I screamed so loud that I scared the hell out of her 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




No need to say : she won't touch the stuff again


----------



## MACForME (May 29, 2009)

Wow- Without getting into much about "me".. but when people find out what I do, they want free pictures, free makeup for the pictures and they try to get me to glam up their kids and do THOSE free pictures..

Recently, someone suggest that i GIVE OUT MY BRUSHES when i do someones makeup because as they said "well you have so many, you should give them to the person you do makeup on so they can have nice brushes too".. Mind you, this woman was fishing for me to offer to do her face..

uh? no.


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (May 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACForME* 

 
_Wow- Without getting into much about "me".. but when people find out what I do, they want free pictures, free makeup for the pictures and they try to get me to glam up their kids and do THOSE free pictures..

Recently, someone suggest that i GIVE OUT MY BRUSHES when i do someones makeup because as they said "well you have so many, you should give them to the person you do makeup on so they can have nice brushes too".. Mind you, this woman was fishing for me to offer to do her face..

uh? no._

 
Right.. totally bogus. 

But like I mentioned people don't see a make-up kit like they see say grocery store stock. In their minds makeup is all play not business. Just think about the number of people who ask for samples of MAC pigments and what not. When they know they don't intend to buy it. 

People are bold. But I have no problem saying hell no. I also have no problem explaining to them the cost of the brushes and how those brushes enable me to get my dough. Our inventory is VALUABLE. I'm not the makeup fairy and when I don't need my stuff I can always SELL IT.  

I'll give things to my daughter .. mayyyyybe a relative if i really don't need something. Everyone else can suck it


----------



## xKiKix (May 29, 2009)

wow, some people are just plain rude. i still cant believe that some people would just flat out suggests free makeup from someone's kit without even thinking about how much money it probably costs for the person. i would hunt them down and beat them with a shovel if they ever even think about touching my makeup behind my back.


----------



## Willa (May 29, 2009)

I've read many times on Beauty Guru's webpages or youtube channels stuff like :

No, I wont give my makeup away
No, I wont send you samples from my stuff

I'm just wondering, how these people who ask for this, were raised?


----------



## HeatherLouWho (May 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_I've read many times on Beauty Guru's webpages or youtube channels stuff like :

No, I wont give my makeup away
No, I wont send you samples from my stuff

I'm just wondering, how these people who ask for this, were raised?_

 

I think that people honestly have no idea how much it all costs.  To them, pocketing someone else's make-up is in the same realm as accidentally taking a ballpoint pen home from work.  

And when you do give stuff away, it seems to create more expectations that you will do so in the future.


----------



## hickle (May 29, 2009)

People are jealous, and when they find out you have a lot of something, whether it's make up or money, they feel like they're justified in taking some of your stuff because you have so much and you won't even notice it.  It's an unfortunate mentality.  As a defense, you need to act like you're poor/don't have any make up.  I know someone who has 30k sitting in their bank account, just for "spending" money, but anytime you mention money that person complains about being poor.  If she told people how much money she has, I guarantee people would be asking her for money for all sorts of stupid shit.

Also, you mentioned two things in your post: roommates and parties.  Roommates tend to suck in general, because no matter how nice you both are, people just have a way of crossing lines they didn't realize existed.  Parties at your own house suck for a variety of reasons.  You get complete strangers in your house, who may or may not respect your property (and in this case, they did not!).  There's the mess you have to clean up afterwards, and it really isn't that unusual for something to go missing.  Be happy it was only some make up and not a wallet, a cell phone, or an ipod!

I know that's not very comforting, but hopefully you learned something from this experience.


----------



## TISH1124 (May 29, 2009)

I agree for the most part...But I am not pretending I am poor or etc...I just say Hell to the No and I am done...If they don't like it ...Oh well..If I loose a friend...wasn't a friend anyway. I seriously have no problem saying no without explanation. I will not justify my means to anyone....period. Again, I'm nasty like that


----------



## MACForME (May 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I agree for the most part...But I am not pretending I am poor or etc...I just say Hell to the No and I am done...If they don't like it ...Oh well..If I loose a friend...wasn't a friend anyway. I seriously have no problem saying no without explanation. I will not justify my means to anyone....period. Again, I'm nasty like that_

 
I don't think you're being nasty at all.. 

Amazing the sense of "entitlement" people have developed.. No respect for personal or professional property.. Everything costs MONEY.. and how dare anyone get pissy because you (or me or anyone else) won't just GIVE it away.. I reminded that wacko that told me to "give" away my brushes.. She still didn't GET IT.

Poor Strawberry.. I'm just glad that this thieving Piece of SH*T didn't get any of her good stuff.. However, if i were her, I'd tell EVERYONE that would listen about this beyotch and how stuff "suddenly" went amissing.. 

this is why my stuff is NEVER out.. I have 2 kits.. one is mine-mine.. the other is work.. BOTH are locked and out of plain sight.


----------



## jrvt2 (May 30, 2009)

wow, that is pretty brutal! 
i am a hairstylist and mua and i am pretty lucky cos all my friends are more than willing to pay me for doing their hair/makeup.
it was worse when i was working in a salon rather than freelancing-everyone wants a deal and everyone wants to stick their fingers in your makeup...ewww!
i think if someone has to ask you to do something for them for 'free' then they shouldn't be asking at all! i am more than happy to do nice things for my friends but the ones who don't ask are usually the ones i do the most for!


----------



## Elusive21 (May 30, 2009)

What a horrible girl to have done that! The audacity!

I'm not a makeup artist but I can feel your pain. Last weekend I went to my mom's house with my brand new MAC makeup box full of my newly bought makeup and when she saw it she started asking me to give her my makeup since I had so much. I had to do it because she made me feel guilty, but after I did I felt so sad because I've been working hard on building up my collection. She made me feel really selfish and I kinda resent that. I've also brough my makeup to work and had one of my favorite mineralized eyeshadow trios stolen - I almost cried when I found out.

So that's it. I am never taking my MAC box anywhere with me. From now on I'll be leaving it at home where my husband can guard it lol. At least HE understands how much makeup means to me. He's bought me a lot of eyeshadows (so he knows how expensive it is!) so he wants my makeup to be safe just as much as I do.


----------



## ms.marymac (May 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ShugAvery2001* 

 
_Right.. totally bogus. 

But like I mentioned people don't see a make-up kit like they see say grocery store stock. In their minds makeup is all play not business. Just think about the number of people who ask for samples of MAC pigments and what not. When they know they don't intend to buy it. 

People are bold. But I have no problem saying hell no. I also have no problem explaining to them the cost of the brushes and how those brushes enable me to get my dough. Our inventory is VALUABLE. I'm not the makeup fairy and when I don't need my stuff I can always SELL IT.  

I'll give things to my daughter .. mayyyyybe a relative if i really don't need something. Everyone else can suck it_

 
Exactly...a lot of people don't take it seriously as a business/profession.  They might even look down on people who work in the beauty industry.  "Oh, that's not a real job" or "Hmph-she just works retail."


----------



## girloflowers (Jun 1, 2009)

i totally agree. Every time there's a party going on in my social group- EVERYONE wants their makeup done. For free. How about... No?
I'll do it for the birthday girl, but not for like 10 other people.
Luckily  I haven't had anything stolen (except for one shitty no brand eyeshadow brush) but still, come on. I have to pay for this makeup out of my tiny tiny minimum wage pay, so don't you daaaare think about asking me to use it on you for free.


----------



## metal_romantic (Jun 2, 2009)

MACForME said:


> Recently, someone suggest that i GIVE OUT MY BRUSHES when i do someones makeup because as they said "well you have so many, you should give them to the person you do makeup on so they can have nice brushes too"..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Willa (Jun 2, 2009)

5 years ago I did a big party at my appartment
We were about 30 people at the highest point
Before people came, I did some ''cleaning'', hid my stuff and even put a sign on my bedroom door ''VIP only'', as a joke, but it was clear. Anyway, I stayed in my bedroom all along because I was the dj and my music was there, nobody could come in and nothing was stolen from me.

But, 3 people got their stuff stolen during the evening
-A new Blackberry
-A full bottle of rhum
-A set of keys!

Why...?


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Jun 3, 2009)

Long but I'll make it short...

I just got into it with my cousin over something like this. Now I don't mind my FAMILY coming over to get their make up done and nails. Now she has been advising her friends to get their nails done and make up. I have started to notice my products are getting low. Now today she just asked me if I wanted to do her, her friend and their kids nails/make up. Which is a total of six people. I was pissed and went off. All this was for free too. Using my products so they could go home and complain later about it all... *No sir! *


----------



## Kirsty (Jun 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Elusive21* 

 
_What a horrible girl to have done that! The audacity!

I'm not a makeup artist but I can feel your pain. Last weekend I went to my mom's house with my brand new MAC makeup box full of my newly bought makeup and when she saw it she started asking me to give her my makeup since I had so much. I had to do it because she made me feel guilty, but after I did I felt so sad because I've been working hard on building up my collection. She made me feel really selfish and I kinda resent that. I've also brough my makeup to work and had one of my favorite mineralized eyeshadow trios stolen - I almost cried when I found out.

So that's it. I am never taking my MAC box anywhere with me. From now on I'll be leaving it at home where my husband can guard it lol. At least HE understands how much makeup means to me. He's bought me a lot of eyeshadows (so he knows how expensive it is!) so he wants my makeup to be safe just as much as I do._

 

I understand random people emotionally black mailing you into giving them your stuff (however im not condoning it at all!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) but your mom? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This is why im never having a party at my house. It makes me nervous to leave my stuff alone with my roommates as it is!


----------



## TIERAsta (Jun 8, 2009)

Before I really got into freelancing, I was all too excited about makeup and beauty and would do it for free all the time without question. Now that I've migrated into more of a professional (though it's not my FT work), I find that people expect me to offer free services (friends, friends of friends, friends of family, etc.).

I do have a level of understanding about why people expect free services (after I did it for a few years), but I don't think it's asking too much for people to respect that this is now a business for me and I expect to make a profit. *Especially for people who are friends of friends of friends that I've never met or heard of!!*


----------



## xNatalieNoelle (Jun 27, 2009)

Wow. Yeah this happens to me all the time.
Back in high school, I was doing the makeup for the fashion show the school was holding, and I had my makeup on the counter of the bathroom. While I'm doing someone's makeup, some girl from my class that I've never talked to comes up to me and asks to borrow my #224 brush and two of my eyeshadows and I explain to her that it's my makeup..blah blah blah..and I continue what I was doing. When I go reach for my blending brush it's not there and the girl who asked was gone. I confronted her the next day but she denied it and there was no way to prove it was her -_-. 


And about the mooching, I recently got hired as a MAC freelance artist and before that, all the girls at work caught wind that I was getting interviewed and all they could talk about was my discount that they were "SO gonna use  all the time because MAC is SOOO expensive." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Yeah right.

I'm a nice person but when it comes to taking advantage of me, I don't deal with it.


----------



## LiAnn (Jun 27, 2009)

I've got a friend who's in theatre, has been doing her own makeup since she was a pre-teen, and who's fairly good at it. When I've asked her to do my makeup, I've always added in that I expect to pay for the time and materials and knowledge (she's a pretty good teacher, and I don't just want the makeup done, I want to know what she's doing and why.) Sometimes I pay her in cash, sometimes I take her out for coffee or lunch, it depends. But I do not expect it to be free.

When these folks ask you to do their hair/makeup/nails, is it possible to say "Sure I can! That's $20 a person." (or some cost for whatever-it-is they want done, mani/pedi/full makeup/whatever.) That will get rid of the freeloaders, but the folks who genuinely do want their makeup done - or even the folks who are willing to pay to "play around" - they get their makeup done, and you get some cash. You also nicely establish that if they want you to do their makeup in the future, they can have it done...for a fee. That reinforces that what you do is a *business*, it's not just *playing*. (That also lets you decide if you're going to offer a friend or family member a "F&F discount", or a freebie on their birthday, or when the mood moves you...but it puts you in control of the situation, not the ones doing the asking.)

I don't know how to finesse the random folks who ask you to purchase things for them with your MAC Pro discount, though...


----------



## frocher (Jun 27, 2009)

..........


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_I've read many times on Beauty Guru's webpages or youtube channels stuff like :

No, I wont give my makeup away
No, I wont send you samples from my stuff

I'm just wondering, how these people who ask for this, were raised?_

 

It never ceases to amaze me how many ppl beg for guru's makeup on YT. Its extremely tacky IMO.


----------



## User67 (Jun 28, 2009)

Someone from here on Specktra actually tried to mooch free make-up from me. I don't know what her user name is though. But, she had sent me a friend request on Myspace a few weeks ago saying that she knew me from Specktra. So I added her. She sent me a few emails saying how much she loved my make-up & how she wanted to "model herself after me". I thought that was a bit much, but I just took it as a compliment. Next thing I know about a week ago she sends me a message saying that she can't afford to buy MAC & wants to know if I would donate some of my make-up to her 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I thought wow, I don't know this chick from a hole in the wall & she is gonna ask me for free make-up? But, I tried to be nice about it & I sent her a message back telling her that no I would not send her any make-up. But that there are places like MUA where you can swap for new make-up & there are sales on here where you can buy things for cheaper than you would at the counter. She never wrote anything back to me. She has been deleted from my Myspace since then. I don't need people trying to be my friend so that they can get free make-up from me.


----------



## iadoremac (Jun 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nyla2120* 

 
_Someone from here on Specktra actually tried to mooch free make-up from me. I don't know what her user name is though. But, she had sent me a friend request on Myspace a few weeks ago saying that she knew me from Specktra. So I added her. She sent me a few emails saying how much she loved my make-up & how she wanted to "model herself after me". I thought that was a bit much, but I just took it as a compliment. Next thing I know about a week ago she sends me a message saying that she can't afford to buy MAC & wants to know if I would donate some of my make-up to her 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I thought wow, I don't know this chick from a hole in the wall & she is gonna ask me for free make-up? But, I tried to be nice about it & I sent her a message back telling her that no I would not send her any make-up. But that there are places like MUA where you can swap for new make-up & there are sales on here where you can buy things for cheaper than you would at the counter. She never wrote anything back to me. She has been deleted from my Myspace since then. I don't need people trying to be my friend so that they can get free make-up from me._

 

Ok Seriously that is just WRONG and if she is reading this she needs to know that its just plain WRONG! I can understand a friend or a family member but a random person off specktra.........she ought to be ashamed of her damn self. Seriously dont people have any sense of pride going around the internet begging for make-up. people dont understand that make-up especially high end make-up is a luxury if you cant afford mac then use loreal or get the 120 e/s palette. People are just plain greedy.


----------



## MsWonderful (Jun 28, 2009)

Why would anyone take someone else's makeup? Isn't that kind of gross? It's kind of like taking my toothbrush.


----------



## frocher (Jun 28, 2009)

.....


----------



## ms.marymac (Jun 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iadoremac* 

 
_Ok Seriously that is just WRONG and if she is reading this she needs to know that its just plain WRONG! I can understand a friend or a family member but a random person off specktra.........she ought to be ashamed of her damn self. Seriously dont people have any sense of pride going around the internet begging for make-up. *people dont understand that make-up especially high end make-up is a luxury *if you cant afford mac then use loreal or get the 120 e/s palette. People are just plain greedy.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Not to mention that we work our ass off for the makeup that we get, whether it's free or at a discount-why would we just dole it out, especially to a stranger?


----------



## pink_lily82 (Jun 29, 2009)

I just recently watching a youtuber's haul video where she talked about buying too many pigments and will be selling some of them on her blog. There was a comment from a subscriber that was like, you should give them away in a contest. Isn't that for the youtuber to decide? And if she wanted to, she would have done it already.


----------



## Ambonee (Jun 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nyla2120* 

 
_Someone from here on Specktra actually tried to mooch free make-up from me. I don't know what her user name is though. But, she had sent me a friend request on Myspace a few weeks ago saying that she knew me from Specktra. So I added her. She sent me a few emails saying how much she loved my make-up & how she wanted to "model herself after me". I thought that was a bit much, but I just took it as a compliment. Next thing I know about a week ago she sends me a message saying that she can't afford to buy MAC & wants to know if I would donate some of my make-up to her 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I thought wow, I don't know this chick from a hole in the wall & she is gonna ask me for free make-up? But, I tried to be nice about it & I sent her a message back telling her that no I would not send her any make-up. But that there are places like MUA where you can swap for new make-up & there are sales on here where you can buy things for cheaper than you would at the counter. She never wrote anything back to me. She has been deleted from my Myspace since then. I don't need people trying to be my friend so that they can get free make-up from me._

 

This just happened to me this morning on Live Journal! I wonder if it was the same person. (last night) Someone asked about my post on how I store my makeup, they wanted to see the post. I responded with the link and woke up this morning with this in my inbox:

"Hi i was wondering if you had any makeup items that you no longer needed and are looking to get rid of. Please let me know as i am a mother of 2 and currently dont have the funds to get my hands on all the great makeup items i am always lemming over. I can pay shipping I just thought i would ask you never know. Thanks for your time and let me know either way thank you"

I was kind of floored. At first I felt bad because I DO have A LOT of makeup. But I work hard for my paycheck and if I choose to spend it on makeup that's my choice. I shouldn't feel like I have to give stuff (makeup) away when it was MY money that was spent on it. I have sisters and friends who I "donate" makeup to lol. I have also given backups to charities for battered/abused womens shelters and for MAC baskets for raffle/charity events. So I have done my share of giving away my material things, aka MAC. I mean really. I don't know why I was SO offended--it's not too big an issue,  but after I felt guilty I thought, I don't even know this person...how dare they? my own mother wouldn't even be that brash/bold (and my mom KNOWS I'd give her the rarest thing in my collection.)

People are just...ugh. It put a damper on the start of my day to say the least. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I haven't responded because I don't want to come off as a total bitch. And I'm afraid any way I word my response will come out offensive...


----------



## MACATTAK (Jun 29, 2009)

^^  Dang how tacky.  You're probably offended, because it's just the wrong thing to do.  What I do know is people will tell you any sob story to get your money, your makeup, whatever.  I wouldn't even answer the email.  That's an answer in itself.


----------



## User67 (Jun 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ambonee* 

 
_This just happened to me this morning on Live Journal! I wonder if it was the same person. (last night) Someone asked about my post on how I store my makeup, they wanted to see the post. I responded with the link and woke up this morning with this in my inbox:

"Hi i was wondering if you had any makeup items that you no longer needed and are looking to get rid of. Please let me know as i am a mother of 2 and currently dont have the funds to get my hands on all the great makeup items i am always lemming over. I can pay shipping I just thought i would ask you never know. Thanks for your time and let me know either way thank you"

I was kind of floored. At first I felt bad because I DO have A LOT of makeup. But I work hard for my paycheck and if I choose to spend it on makeup that's my choice. I shouldn't feel like I have to give stuff (makeup) away when it was MY money that was spent on it. I have sisters and friends who I "donate" makeup to lol. I have also given backups to charities for battered/abused womens shelters and for MAC baskets for raffle/charity events. So I have done my share of giving away my material things, aka MAC. I mean really. I don't know why I was SO offended--it's not too big an issue,  but after I felt guilty I thought, I don't even know this person...how dare they? my own mother wouldn't even be that brash/bold (and my mom KNOWS I'd give her the rarest thing in my collection.)

People are just...ugh. It put a damper on the start of my day to say the least. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I haven't responded because I don't want to come off as a total bitch. And I'm afraid any way I word my response will come out offensive...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
The message I got was very similar to that. It just might be the same person! I just can't get over the fact that people have the nerve to beg for make-up. I mean, it's not a necessity. Food, a roof over your head, clothes on your back. That is important & if you were begging for those things I would have some sympathy. But, asking a complete stranger to donate make-up? Come on! People just really have nerve!


----------



## Willa (Jun 29, 2009)

They got nerves!!!!


----------



## frocher (Jun 29, 2009)

......


----------



## paperfishies (Jul 2, 2009)

Wow!  Some of these stories are just freakin' terrible!  I've not really had anyone ask to play with my makeup (maybe they know what a bitch I am and know better to even ask)  but I do have people who are really jealous of what I do have and try to make me feel bad for having the things I have.  #1 sorry you aren't going to fucking make me feel guilty for working my ass off to buy the nice things I like and #2 it's not your fuckin' business what *I* spend my money on, as long as my families NEEDS are met.  While I don't have friends who ask to play with my makeup, I do have friends who ask me to do their makeup.  Which, I don't charge them because I love it, it's my passion and it's a great way to practice and try something new.

My dad has a maid (I know that probably sounds bad, lol) but she will walk through his house cleaning while mumbling under her breath how "it's a sin to have this much stuff and to spend this much money".  Bitch!  Be happy you have a job and you're being paid $400 in cash a week! On top of that when you are there cleaning he buys all of your meals and you're welcomed to anything in the house to eat or drink. The economy blows and people are losing good paying jobs left and right.  This is the same damn lady, when I was in highschool would go through all of my clothes in my closet and if something still had a tag on it, she would ask why I hadn't worn it and if I wanted to give it away.  WTF?!?!

My dad owns a business he built it from the ground up and has always been willing to help out family members and friends when he could.  We have family members who are CONSTANTLY asking him for a job.  Hell one guy who he tried to help out, stole $400 from the petty cash drawer in my dads office.  One person stole a shit ton of DVDs that were LOCKED IN AN OFFICE.  He finds himself trying to create things to do within his business so he can help people out.  It's become ridiculous and he's called an asshole when he says, "ya know I just don't have anything open right now".    He's also a high roller at casinos here and around the country.  It's amazing the amount of people who will freakin call my dad and ask, "hey i'm going to vegas next week, do you think you can get me a free room at a casino, or can you get me free tickets to a show, can you get all my meals comped?"  It drives me insane how tactless and shamless people are. 

Plain and simple all it comes down to is people are jealous and lazy and would rather take handouts and critisize those of us who do bust our asses to buy the things we enjoy.  People also really hate when someone has more than they do.  People get really ugly, real quick when you have something they want.


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Jul 9, 2009)

People are just plain rude.


----------



## Peachess (Jul 9, 2009)

I just read this entire thread & I'm sitting here shaking my head in utter amazment at the friggin brass some ppl have! & to Strawberry...you are a better woman than me...cuz I would have gone to jail for hurting that snot who stole from your home!

I'll be the first to freely admit I am a shopping whore I love everything nice from handbags - leather coats & jackets - shoes - clothing - perfume - and my makeup.  However, I'll also be the first to admit I'll bitch slap the face off anyone who thought they had a God given right to touch one item that belongs to me without my permission!  Even my own daughter wouldn't dream of touching my things without asking first.

I've been Licensed for 25+ yrs & I will help friends & family out with discounts for anything that is available to me...I won't buy it for them but, I will hook them up with my discounts.  There are only 2 ppl in this world that get sevices done for free from me, my daughter & my neice...that is it, I have never given my skill way to any friends or other family.  you just can't...once you do, you are screwed!  They will expect it forever for themselves & everyone else they know.

I stopped working in a Salon because I couldn't stand to have ppl just pick up my custom scissors & razors to "play" with them or the ppl who would bring their children with them & let them run wild & get into everything in the Salon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  I actually told a client once...if she was going to bring her child with her, she would have to also bring someone to watch her because, if she didn't & her daughter touched one more item or got into one more thing in the Salon, she could consider it sold & she would be charged for it & I would than drop her from my client list & would no longer accept any bookings appts. from her.  Yes...I am a BITCH & damn proud of it & yes, she was pissed off big time & I didn't hear from her for 2 months but, she did end up coming back...without the kid in tow...LOL  

Now that I'm an Independent Artist, when I provide my services everyone knows...don't touch my makeup, equipment, supplies or tools...cuz I'll break your fingers & then charge you extra for it...LOL

Being Free-Lance has it's perks, don't ever let anyone make you feel guilty for looking out for yourself & your livelyhood!  Remember...you set the rules...period!


----------



## Stephy171 (Jul 9, 2009)

LMAOOOO OMGGG im completly speechless after reading this thread omg people are freakin pathetic!! i understand as some of you say begging for food but make up???? COME ONN MAN....

I share the same feeling as some of you ladies.. I too like good things and i dont care how expensive they are because im the one working 8 hour days in a warehouse lol.. Im 19 and only pay for my cell phone so why not... Thanks god that my parents are well off and i have this PRIVELGE!!!!

i gotta couple of stories but lets start with this one friend of mine... Ughhh i hate envious people everytime she comes over she goes throughh all my shit seeing whats new and what she thinks i never use that i "should really give to her" now someone smack me cuz i dunno why i let her do it... we just been friends for so long... she gets mad at me beccause i do buy urban decay and mac... she wont spend more the 5 bucks for an eyeshadow.... there is nothing wrong with that but stop tryiing to shop my stashh...
She says im ridiculous for spending so much money on makeup but she can gladly ask me to donate it to her... this bitch has 2 jobs lmaoo!!!

Now i dont like ANYONE touching my makeup lol i mean im really picky cuz i've had things broken... she says im a selfish spoiled bitchh!! lol the nerve she has......
My cousin is another one just like her only worse...... i say cousin buts she's almost 30 wit a family... after begging me a few times for makeup she learned just not to ask but instead she'll try and help herself... yes this GROWN ASS WOMAN trys to steal my makeup..... 

ughhh what has this world come to???
ok it felt good to vent a little


----------



## AmberElizabeth (Jul 14, 2009)

I would not classify myself as a professional MUA, but I do have a small freelance kit and do proms/dances/weddings from time to time. My own personal stash is very large and I've invested quite a bit of money into it. I am a receptionist at Microsoft and make a measily $13/hr. I have to work for more than an hour to just to earn enough to buy most items! It makes me mad when my friends think just because I have a lot of makeup/brushes/ect they can just borrow or 'play' with my stuff! A friend of mine even hinted she wanted me to do her makeup and the makeup of her 7 bridesmaids for free! I told her the price and she then asked for a discount! My free time doing makeup jobs is money. I told her I was sorry but my time and resources aren't free.

I am very anal about my makeup stash. I earned/saved/freeelanced to buy all my personal stash and brushes, and I'm not about to let it go to waste being 'played with' even by my friends! I know that sounds horrible bitchy, but I'm a major germaphobe and it's MINE to begin with. If you tell someone no, we shouldn't have to explain why. No is no... Go buy your own stuff is what I tell people.


----------



## sn0wbunnie (Jul 14, 2009)

Hunt her down and get your stuff back.  I am sooo angry on your behalf!

Let out the inner tiger.


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Jul 15, 2009)

I have friends too that asks for free make up and I have told them to buy their own stuff because my make up is adjustet to my skin and my colours (I am totally porcelaine and many of them are fillipino mixes) and would not suit them. 

If one put it that way, we would not sound rude, but they will if they starts to push.


----------



## mommys-makeup (Jul 16, 2009)

my motto...dont mess with my kids, my money, my man OR my MAKE-UP!!!! i would have hunted her down!!! i was glad to read that you had all your makeup and kit under lock and key though!!!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jul 16, 2009)

Somebody would have gotten their ass beat. She was in _your_ house, eating _your_ food, making herself comfortable, and had the nerve to go around talking shit to _YOUR_ friends about you...then steal your makeup? Wow....how old are we? What a crazy psycho bitch

I once had a friend pull out MY chapstick at work and start using it. Right in front of my face. Wow, really? She was bold. I dont care if it was Burts Beeswax,  it wasnt YOURS

I love how we call these people our "friends" too. Yeah, what a great friend u are, u stole my stuff.


----------



## ms.marymac (Jul 17, 2009)

I know this doesn't have anything to do with makeup, but it is just an example of how trifling some people are. This woman had a website with tips about how to have a successful yard sale. On one part, she invited people to write in with stories of the crazy people that would show up.  People said that they had people steal their less than $5 items, pee on their house, haggle with them over $2 items, return used items they bought, you name it.  Seriously, who steals from a YARD SALE? Maybe this post should go in the bad customer thread, lol.


----------



## Blushbaby (Jul 17, 2009)

Wow I can't believe her audacity!! What an effin skank to rifle through your bathroom like that out of pure spite cos you said "No". I hope your friend manages to confront her on your behalf and get your stuff back.

When I got my PRO card I had a "friend" _tell_ me that she'd be calling me whenever she needed any MAC so she could use my discount. Oh really?! Bloody cheek!

Somebody I know runs their own business and has a kitsch online store which sells lots of lovely items including lots of beauty products from various brands and she had an email recently from a beauty blogger who had the bloody cheek to list a load of (expensive) products from her site that she wanted to try out for free in exchange for glowing reviews!

Cheeky cow! I couldn't believe the nerve of her!


----------



## pink_lily82 (Jul 17, 2009)

I haven't had anybody outright steal my stuff, but if they did, I'd open up a can of whup-ass. Though whenever I visit home, my mom will tell me that I shouldn't wear so much makeup. But she will go into my room, take the very same makeup I shouldn't be wearing and not put it back! So I wake up in the morning, notice that I am missing that eyeshadow/blush/lipstick/whatever and have to freaking go downstairs into her bathroom to look for it. I need a sign that says "Don't touch my crap" or something.


----------



## laceface (Jul 23, 2009)

I know exactly what you mean. It gets so annoying!! My friends always think I'm going to do their makeup for free... using MY products!! They don't realize not only does it take my time, but I am actually PAYING YOU to do your makeup. I BUY all my makeup. I think when my friends decide they want to start chipping in to replenish my kit, then I will consider being their slave makeup artist. 

And you ever notice, they want you to do their makeup before a big event you BOTH are going to?! Like, "Hey! Did you ever think maybe I want to focus on making MYSELF look nice before that event?"


Gosh.


----------



## Eleentje (Sep 9, 2009)

What that girl did is simply outrageous, but it's understandable cos she proved herself to be a true skank stealing your stuff. I hope you will be able to get your stuff back, even to just throw it in the bin. Skanky as she sounds, she might then be fishing in the garbage to get it back out.

I'm not a MUA, but the idea of someone going through my stuff makes me shudder already.  I used to keep fighting with my younger sis cos she would lend my clothes from my (I admit, over-full) closet, and then either not return it, or return it covered in some spots 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Or she would go on: "oh, you've got too much clothes already, and I hardly have any new clothes....You won't really miss that skirt/dress/shirt, and I really like it, so pls give it to me". Errrrm hell no?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    I mean, I've been working my ass off so I could allow myself to fill my closet with all that stuff. She, on the ohter hand, never cared to get a full-time job or to save money, so why should I have pity on her? I say it right to her face though, most of the time.  If I feel I can miss something I'll give it away myself, and she'll surely be the first one I will offer it to. She still manages to make me feel guilty sometimes, and then I will usually give her something anyway.

It seems that people who are jealous of what you have that they haven't got percept themselves as some kind of victims of the situation, which makes you automatically indebted to them in their eyes. :S It's your stuff, so who are they to tell you what to do with it? Surely if you'd wanted anyone to have anything, be it a free makeover, a free legal advice or piece of clothing, you'd offer it yourself? People who go begging for stuff with some tear-jerking stories are lower than low in my eyes. Have some self-respect ffs! 

I resell make-up, and my best mate, who is also make-up crazy like me, always pays for the stuff she buys from me. She even gives me more than I ask, cos she understands that I'm already missing out on any profit selling stuff for the same price I paid for it to her, rather than re-selling it. 

I understand, when someone is still in the training, that they might need some models to practice on, and then you can offer your "services". In that case both sides get what they want. But when someone goes professional, it's unethical to ask them to do all your make-up for free, cos their time+skills=money. You should at least return the favour somehow. Referring your friends to them for a free do is even more unethical :S :S :S Don't they care that you can actually earn some money with this? 

As for PRO discounts, those people do realize that you have to pay for your membership, don't they? :S I wouldn't mind to have a friend who had access such a discount, but would never beg. If she offers me to make use of it, I'll gladly do, but will make sure to thank her in one way or another for that.

So all of you are in the full right to say "no", cos all of these things are a matter of a personal discretion. How would they feel if someone would, say, ask them to borrow their underwear or (worse) to give it away, if they don't really need it?? LOL


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 13, 2012)

I saw something on YouTube this week that made me think of this thread. A popular Beauty Guru was doing a video on Mother's Day gifts and mentioned purchasing her mother a candle. She then went on to mention that she liked the scent so much that she bought an additional 5 mini candles to use for a future giveaway for her subscribers. In the comments someone had written: "You make a six figure salary and all you can give a away are 5 mini candles that cost about $5 each?" Where does this level of entitlement come from? Needless to say it left a bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## SOMUCH2SHAY (May 21, 2012)

DILLIGAF said:


> I saw something on YouTube this week that made me think of this thread. A popular Beauty Guru was doing a video on Mother's Day gifts and mentioned purchasing her mother a candle. She then went on to mention that she liked the scent so much that she bought an additional 5 mini candles to use for a future giveaway for her subscribers. In the comments someone had written: "You make a six figure salary and all you can give a away are 5 mini candles that cost about $5 each?" Where does this level of entitlement come from? Needless to say it left a bad taste in my mouth.


  	Some people are just flat out CRAZY!  Anyway, can you inbox me whose video that was?  I'm always looking for new gurus to follow on YT, and I'm curious about the candle (even though I already have too many candles around my house).


----------

